
The Hot College Gig: Online Brand Promoter - prostoalex
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/08/31/technology/college-students-online-influencers.html
======
blunte
Things like this always remind me of the excellent Roger Waters album "Amused
to Death".

    
    
      But on eliminating every other reason
    
      For our sad demise
    
      They logged the only explanation left
    
      This species has amused itself to death

------
memset
I'm curious (genuinely) - is there evidence that this form of marketing is
effective in terms of ROI? My initial reaction would be that people are savvy
to the fact these are paid posts, but perhaps I'm just not the target market!

~~~
xenihn
I don't know if this satisfies your definition of evidence, but Tinder's execs
have previously spoken about how it's what they used to form their initial
userbase.

I believe Yik Yak also pursued a similar strategy.

~~~
frostburg
It's probably strongly tied to what your product is. Influencers aren't a good
way to sell CNC lathes.

------
iamdave
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17878131](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17878131)

Also covered by The Atlantic.

------
breakpointalpha
"Shills"

------
overcast
Step 1 - Be a hot young woman.

If first step not achievable, you better have some seriously awesome content
and savvy marketing skills.

~~~
Kagerjay
That's also like every dating article

1) Be attractive

2) Don't be unattractive

